# Here we are at June and I ask...



## Hand of Evil (Jun 23, 2005)

July is around the corner and I will be buying a CS account and it is my habit to make a gift of them so who do you feel would like one?


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 23, 2005)

Ooh - good question...

How about adding another year onto diaglo.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 23, 2005)

I've had a crappy year...bad car wreck with two surgeries, deaths in my and my wife's families..AND I just found out I was turned down for a job I really wanted... .  I want one... yeah...I'm being whiny and selfish.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 23, 2005)

Hand of Evil, for a disembodied wriggling hand in a jar you're a real good guy. 

Cheers


----------



## Wystan (Jun 23, 2005)

I would love one, but I say give it to Dungeonmastercal....


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 23, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> July is around the corner and I will be buying a CS account and it is my habit to make a gift of them so who do you feel would like one?




Ah...most gracious my Sire does give. Then the opportunity to forecast greater joyous news ,would be well suited here.

Last year, 8 were blessed with CSAs, by this HOE small minion extension...this year's end, that number will be 16.

IN THE SERVICE of the HAND...the rule of crothian will FALLL!!!!

*ahem*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 23, 2005)

Ehh...don't worry about me... like I said...I'm being a whiner today.  I keep meaning to become a CS anyway...just need to get off my duff and do it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll give a third for DungeonmasterCal. Sounds like he could use something to cheer him up 

Edit: Oop, nevermind, he posted at like the same time I did and retracted


----------



## Wystan (Jun 23, 2005)

No, DungeonmasterCal must be the One, he has the... what...overacting....me?

[sblock]midiclorians[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> No, DungeonmasterCal must be the One, he has the... what...overacting....me?



 If you say he has the Midiachlorians, I will be upset


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Hand of Evil, for a disembodied wriggling hand in a jar you're a real good guy.
> 
> Cheers



 I can agree with that.  

Here's another vote for DungeonmasterCal... I'll get my own eventually, most likely.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you say he has the Midiachlorians, I will be upset




Heh...no Midichlorians... but I did get pants for Father's Day.  Pants....something I did NOT ask for, I assure you.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...no Midichlorians... but I did get pants for Father's Day.  Pants....something I did NOT ask for, I assure you.




Pants?  That's harsh.    

Me?  I ordered DMGII and Waterdeep for Father's Day!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 24, 2005)

I hinted...no downright STATED...I wanted the DMGII.  But noooooo... "You need some new dress pants for your interview."  So not only did I NOT get the DMGII, I didn't get the job!!!

ARARRGGGHHH


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 24, 2005)

But you do have nice pants.

And, if those Dockers commercials are to be believed, this attracts women by the droves...


----------



## the Jester (Jun 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...no Midichlorians... but I did get pants for Father's Day.  Pants....something I did NOT ask for, I assure you.




Well, at least he does bitchin fiend conversions.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 24, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, at least he does bitchin fiend conversions.




*blink-blink*   ??? Sorry...not following....


----------



## HellHound (Jun 24, 2005)

[Grand Central Station Locker C18 Creatures]

"The Hand of Evil is back! The giver of the supporter accounts! All hail Trace! All hail Trace! Oh Trace can you see by the dawn's early light... "

[/Grand Central Station Locker C18 Creatures]


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I guess it is decided...


----------



## Allanon (Jun 27, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> *blink-blink*   ??? Sorry...not following....



 Although explaining it ruins the joke I'm thinking he's referring to the Enworld Member by the name of Pants... who does bitchin' fiend conversions


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 27, 2005)

Allanon said:
			
		

> Although explaining it ruins the joke I'm thinking he's referring to the Enworld Member by the name of Pants... who does bitchin' fiend conversions




OHHHH.... heh... I get it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Well, I guess it is decided...




Who?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Who?



You that is who.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2005)

Morrus, PMed you with info 

- Thank you

=============================
Payment Details

Transaction ID:  4TX93611DH812002N 
Total:  $35.00 USD 
Item/Product Name:  Community Supporter Subscription 
Item/Product Number:  1_371 
Buyer:  Tracy


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 28, 2005)

You should get a CS account for Morrus.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Morrus, PMed you with info
> 
> - Thank you
> 
> ...




OH..my...I didn't see it... 

Thank you very, very much!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 28, 2005)

I have many questions...but only time to ask a couple:
How do I read my pm's?  How do I change the little blurb under my avatar pic to something else?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I have many questions...but only time to ask a couple:
> How do I read my pm's?  How do I change the little blurb under my avatar pic to something else?



Well, one day soon you will see the title change to Community Supporter then everything can be answered from the My Account drop down.

And you are welcome.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Well, one day soon you will see the title change to Community Supporter then everything can be answered from the My Account drop down.
> 
> And you are welcome.




You are as wise as you are benevolent!

thanks!


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 28, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You are as wise as you are benevolent!
> 
> thanks!




"The Benevolent Hand of Evil"

Something seems wrong with that phrase....


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll give a third for DungeonmasterCal. Sounds like he could use something to cheer him up




4th here.

As always, really nice of you Tracy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I hinted...no downright STATED...I wanted the DMGII.  But noooooo... "You need some new dress pants for your interview."  So not only did I NOT get the DMGII, I didn't get the job!!!




Why do I get the feeling your child didn't buy your father's day gift...  

I vote for Cal also.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 28, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> "The Benevolent Hand of Evil"
> 
> Something seems wrong with that phrase....




Nope, it fits perfectly


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Nope, it fits perfectly



Exactomundo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 1, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Hand of Evil, for a disembodied wriggling hand in a jar you're a real good guy.
> 
> Cheers




Yes he is. Whoever said that "evil people" were stingy sure ain't met him!   

From another of his "minions"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 1, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...no Midichlorians... but I did get pants for Father's Day.  Pants....something I did NOT ask for, I assure you.




You expected to get what you ASKED for?!?!?!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Well, one day soon you will see the title change to Community Supporter then everything can be answered from the My Account drop down.
> 
> And you are welcome.




Mine didn't change to "Community Supporter" which is why I had all the Q's about it...


----------



## Psion (Jul 1, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Nope, it fits perfectly




Like a glove...

... of evil.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You expected to get what you ASKED for?!?!?!




I've always done so in the past!!!!!! Everytime!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 1, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine didn't change to "Community Supporter" which is why I had all the Q's about it...




I just went to my account drop down, and it wouldn't let me change anything.  So I reckon I've still got a few days.

**anxiously awaiting the moment he can write something witty under his avatar**


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 1, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I just went to my account drop down, and it wouldn't let me change anything.  So I reckon I've still got a few days.
> 
> **anxiously awaiting the moment he can write something witty under his avatar**



Well, Morrus said it would be done...that was Wednesday...and as I can PM you, you should be a CS now!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Well, Morrus said it would be done...that was Wednesday...and as I can PM you, you should be a CS now!




I'm such a noob...where do I get my PM's?  I've not received anything that I can see.

EDIT:  Never mind...I found it!!!  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 1, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> Like a glove...
> 
> ... of evil.





BWWWWWWHHHHAAAAAA!! *ahem*


----------

